# Advertisements



## micafe

Today I started getting ads in all the posts. Is this happening to everybody?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

micafe said:


> Today I started getting ads in all the posts. Is this happening to everybody?



Even if you are logged on or only if you are not?


----------



## micafe

I don't understand your question. When I log on WR and go to one of the threads, *all* the posts in that thread have ads. It started happening yesterday. I asked a friend of mine and she said that's not happening to her. I think I got either a virus or a hacker.


----------



## micafe

Apparently I managed to fix it. I think I did have either a hacker or a virus. How annoying!!


----------



## Peterdg

Yes, it looks like a virus.


----------



## micafe

Peterdg said:


> Yes, it looks like a virus.



Yes, I think so. I also had another problem, whenever I opened a new web site, the font got huge. What I did was restore the system but something went wrong and I lost *all* my bookmarks. My husband works with computers as a hobby and he's very good at it, and he said he had never heard of anything like that happening before. My luck. 

Thanks for reading my post, Peterdg..


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

You will see ads if you are not logged in.  Also, to restore the original font size, Ctrl-0 (zero) works with many browsers.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## micafe

mkellogg said:


> Hi,
> 
> You will see ads if you are not logged in.  Also, to restore the original font size, Ctrl-0 (zero) works with many browsers.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Mike



Thank you Mike. Sorry for taking so long to reply, I was out of the country. I think my problem has been fixed now. Again, thank you.

Micafe


----------

